# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  متوازي المستطيلات

## منار حجازي

متوازي المستطيلات متوازي المستطيلات (بالإنجليزية: Cuboid) هو عبارةٌ عن مجسم هندسي ثلاثي الأبعاد، يتكوّن سطحه من ستة مستطيلات مستوية، وجميع الزوايا داخل متوازي المستطيلات قائمة، ويمكن التفكير به على أنه الحالة ثلاثية الأبعاد من الشكل الهندسي ثنائي الأبعاد (المستطيل). ومن الأمثلة المعهودة لنا في الحياة اليومية التي تمتلك شكلاً متوازي المستطيلات: الباب، والخزانة، وعلبة الكبريت...، ولمتوازي المستطيلات 12 ضلعاً، والضلع عبارةٌ عن حرف التقاء أي وجهين في متوازي المستطيلات، أمّا نقطة التقاء ثلاثة ضلوع فتسمى رأساً، ولمتوازي المستطيلات ثمانية رؤووس.[١] ويندرج متوازي المستطيلات وغيره من المجسمات تحت فرع الرياضيات المُسمى بعلم الهندسة، وهو علمٌ مهتمٌ بالقياسات، والخصائص، والعلاقات التي تجمع بين النقاط، والخطوط، والزوايا، والسطوح، والحجوم.[٢] خصائص متوازي المستطيلات مثل باقي الأشكال والمجسّمات الهندسية، فإن لمتوازي المستطيلات العديد من الخصائص التي تميزه، وتجعل منه مفيداً جداً في العديد من الحسابات الفيزيائية والهندسية، ومن هذه الخصائص: زوايا متوازي المستطيلات متساوية، وقياسها 90 درجة.[٣] كل متوازي مستطيلات له ثلاثة أبعاد هي: الطول، والعرض، والارتفاع.[٣] يمتلك متوازي المستطيلات ستة أوجه.[٣] يمتلك متوازي المستطيلات ثمانِي زوايا، واثني عشر ضلعاً.[٣] كل ضلعين متقابلين في متوازي المستطيلات متوازيان.[٤] جميع القطور متساوية في متوازي المستطيلات.[٤] ملاحظة: ( قطور مفردها قُطر، وهو الخط الذي يصل بين الزوايا الصلبة المتقابلة في كل وجه من أوجه متوازي المستطيلات، ومتوازي المستطيلات يمتلك قطرين).[٣]) متوازي المستطيلات الذي يمتلك أضلاعاً متساويةً يُطلق عليه "المُكعّب".[٤] قانون حجم متوازي المستطيلات ينتمي متوازي المستطيلات إلى عائلة الموشورات (بالإنجليزية: Prismes) فهو موشورٌ ذو زوايا قائمةٍ،[٤] ومتوازي المستطيلات كما ذكرنا سابقاً هو مجسم ذو ثلاثة أبعاد، وبذلك يمكن أن يُحسب له حجمٌ، ومساحة. يمكن حساب حجم متوازي المستطيلات عن طريق ضرب أبعاده الثلاثة (أطوال أضلاعه) ببعضها البعض. وفيما يأتي طريقة اشتقاق القانون الخاص بحساب حجم متوازي المستطيلات:[٥] حجم متوازي المستطيلات= الطول× العرض× الارتفاع ولكن نحن نعرف أن مساحة أحد أوجه متوازي المستطيلات هي مساحة المستطيل الموجود على ذلك الوجه، وهي: مساحة الوجه = طول الضلع الأول× طول الضلع الثاني. وللتسهيل لنقل أن هذا الوجه هو قاعدة متوازي المستطيلات. مساحة قاعدة متوازي المستطيلات تساوي= الطول× العرض لذلك فإنّنا نستطيع القول إن: حجم متوازي المستطيلات = مساحة القاعدة× الارتفاع وهذه هي أكثر طريقة مباشرة لحساب حجم متوازي المستطيلات. مساحة سطح متوازي المستطيلات حساب مساحة سطح متوازي المستطيلات ليس بالأمر الصعب بتاتاً، فكل ما في الأمر أنه علينا حساب مساحة جميع الأوجه الخاصة به، وهي هنا ستة مستطيلات، ويمكن حساب مساحة المستطيل من خلال ضرب طوله بعرضه، بعد ذلك علينا جمع المساحات الست مع بعضها البعض، وبهذا نكون قد حصلنا على مساحة سطح متوازي المستطيلات. لكن يجدر الإشارة إلى أنه يمكن الاكتفاء بحساب مساحة ثلاثة أوجه بدلاً من ستة، وذلك لأن كل وجهين متقابلين في متوازي المستطيلات متطابقين، ولإيجاد مساحة متوازي المستطيلات عند استخدام خاصية الوجوه المُتطابقة فإنه يجب علينا ضرب كل مساحة من هذه المساحات الثلاثة ب2 وسنلاحظ أن الناتج متطابق من كلا الطريقتين.[٦][٧] لنرمز للطول بالرمز ل، وللعرض بالرمز ع، وبهذا يمكننا كتابة: مساحة سطح المستطيل= 2( ل1ع1)+2( ل2ع2)+2( ل3ع3) المكعّب كما قلنا سابقاً يوجد هناك حالةٌ خاصّةٌ من متوازي المستطيلات، والتي يكون فيها متوازي المستطيلات يمتلك أضلاعاً جميعها متساوية في الطول (الطول= العرض= الارتفاع)، وهي تُعرف بالمكعب. وكما فعلنا مع متوازي المستطيلات، فيمكن حساب حجم المكعب عن طريق ضرب أضلاعه الثلاثة ببعضها البعض، حيث إن: حجم المكعب= الطول×العرض×الارتفاع= الضلع³.[٦] أيضاً يمكننا حساب مساحة سطح المكعب عن طريق حساب مساحة المربع، حيث إن كل وجه من أوجهه الستة والتي هي مربعات، ومن ثم جمعها، أو حساب مساحة وجه واحد ومن ثم ضربه بستة، وسنلاحظ تطابق النتيجة في كلا الطريقتين. ونلاحظ هنا أننا نستطيع القول هنا بأن كل مكعبٍ هو متوازي مستطيلات، ولكن لا نستطيع القول بأن كل متوازي مستطيلاتٍ هو مكعب، فليس كل متوازي مستطيلات أضلاعه متساوية.[٦] وحدات القياس وحدات القياس المستخدمة في التعامل مع المستطيل، أو مع الأشكال الهندسية بشكل عام هي وحدات الطول (أو ما يُعرف بوحدات المسافة)، وإذا أردنا أن نستخدم النظام العالمي للوحدات فسنستخدم المتر وأجزائه ومضاعفاته (مم، سم، كم، ...)، ونحن عندما نقوم بحساب المساحة أو الحجم فإننا نقوم بضرب الأرقام والوحدات، لذلك فإن وحدة المساحة ستكون مم2، سم2، م2، ... . بينما وحدة الحجم ستكون مم3، سم3، م3، ... .[٨] أمثلة متوازي مستطيلات طوله 5سم، وعرضه 10سم، وارتفاعه 3سم، أوجد حجمه. حجم متوازي المستطيلات= حاصل ضرب أبعاده الثلاثة = الطول×العرض×الارتفاع = 5×10×3 = 150سم³ متوازي مستطيلات حجمه 144م³، وعرضه 12م، وارتفاعه 2م، أوجد مساحة قاعدته، وطوله. مساحة القاعدة= الطول×العرض =الحجم/الارتفاع =2/144 = 72م³ طول متوازي مستطيلات= مساحة القاعدة/العرض =12/72 =6م متوازي مستطيلات حجمه 4560 سم³، ومساحة قاعدته 380 سم²، وطوله 19 سم، أوجد عرضه وارتفاعه. ارتفاع متوازي المستطيلات= حجم متوازي المستطيلات/مساحة القاعدة الارتفاع= (الطول×العرض×الارتفاع) / (الطول×العرض) = 380/4560 = 12 سم عرض متوازي المستطيلات =مساحة القاعدة/الطول =19/380 = 20سم متوازي مستطيلات مساحة قاعدته 500 دسم²، وارتفاعه 15 دسم، أوجد حجمه. حجم متوازي المستطيلات = مساحة القاعدة×الارتفاع = 500×15 = 7500 دسم³

----------

